# Stabilizer bars won't fit



## Highflyer (Oct 7, 2010)

I ignorantly bought some 3-pt implements that have the lift pins set out only about 20 inches as opposed to the 27-28 inches that is normal for my Ford 2000 tractor. As a result, my stablizer bars run a little short. What is the best solution for this, other than making new stablilzer bars? Any help is appreciated.


----------

